# Re-map Worries



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all, I've had my TT 225 Coupe almost a year now and been a member of this forum for almost as long. I've found the forum a very valuable resource, helping me choose my first modications - Milltek, Forge DV and Waks airbox mod.

These mods have added to the enjoyment of my TT, but to be honest I got a little 'bored' with the power so I've just had my car re-mapped by a company called Slipstream-deutsch (http://www.slipstream-deutsch.co.uk/). They took my ECU away and loaded the new map onto it, came back and re-fitted it. I believe they then re-set the ECU by disconnecting the battery for 5/10 minutes and hey presto, the difference it made brought a huge grin to my face :twisted:

There was a few initial problems, I re-set the windows, radio and throttlefrom info on here, but tonight after filling the tank up with Optimax, it seemed not quite as responsive as before, I had Optimax in there before mind... Any ideas?

I'm still learning, so apologies if my info/description is a little crude.

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd be surprised if the difference you experienced was due to re-fuelling. Try another throttle body reset. Are there any other symptoms? It may be worth hooking up to VAGCOM to see if any faults are logged?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

How would you rate your experience with slipstream? they were advertising remaps on ebay a week or two ago for Â£100


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

piloTT said:


> How would you rate your experience with slipstream? they were advertising remaps on ebay a week or two ago for Â£100


Anything to do with ebay which appears to be a bargain or is too good to be true should be avoided IMO. I was wondering, is it possible to rip off an existing remap, thereby avoiding all the research and development costs and then resell it? Even at Â£100 in those circumstances could realise a reasonable profit. OR maybe it's just a misprint. Yes, it's a misprint.


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for taking an interest Steve. There are no other symptoms, only on the way home from the garage the car just didn't seem as rapid. Before you could really feel the turbo coming on - throwing you back in your seat. Maybe it's just me getting used to it, but it definately feels not so quick and the difference seems too sudden.
I will try another throttle re-set and as for Vagcom, I know very little about it but hope to learn more about it after doing some research on here and Wak's site.

As for Slipstream PiloTT, I was dubious at first about their re-map due to the price but after reading their feedback and contacting other Ebay members who had the re-map done on their cars, I decided to go for it. 
I had no trouble with the guys who I dealt with, they stuck to everything they said and everything went smoothly. Only one small problem was after installing the re-mapped ECU the car started and after running for 5 mins cut out. The Immobiliser light being was on, but this didn't prove to be a problem as they had the car started again and haven't had this issue again.
As for the power increase, I haven't driven any other TTs let alone a chipped one but it really did shift - a vast improvement over standard. It seemed a lot more responsive and the reev needle flew round the dial like never before. This of course was before it seemed to lose power of course.
Maybe you are right TTcool, It is too good to be true and I have been 'had'! I guess this, I will find out...


----------



## ceedubya (Mar 10, 2005)

i would check for a boost leak, the extra boost may have popped a pipe or is getting past a slack clip ????


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

There may be somebody in your area with VAGCOM that could help - this is a PC based diagnostic tool that works with a compatible connector. This will show any fault codes and may point you in the right direction.

As ceedubya said there could be a boost leak - this can sometimes happen shortly after a re-map and will be easilly fixed.

Good luck


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

Perhaps they just put one of those trial maps on that expired after 5 hours of driving. :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a previous thread about the company. "Slipstream-deutsch" doesn't come up in the Forum search as the search is bust but I managed to find it in my inbox:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?p=675898


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks again Steve, I've had a quick look for a boost leak but couldn't find anything too obvious. I will have a better look at the weekend.

As for a trial map, is there any way of finding this out for sure??


----------



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)

How local are u to Aylesbury as we could always meet up and compare as I've had my remap for a week now and it has been fine - touch wood.

U sure you didn't fill up with 95ron instead and the ecu is adjusting or something?

Failing that, as the guys suggested above, get it connected to Vagcom. I think there is a dealer in Leighton Buzzard who can do this which isn't to far from Oxford.


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Ben, Aylesbury is not too far from me. Maybe we could meet sometime next week?

Who re-mapped your TT?

It was definately Optimax I put in, they've put little stickers on the nozzle handles! What's the chances they put the wrong petrol in the tank at the garage?! :wink: I guess I'll find out when I fill up next...

Maybe I should just get it checked out on Vagcom. When you say a dealer, does that mean they charge for their service? If so how much would you expect it to cost?

Many thanks for taking the time to give me your comments,

Mark


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

cyberdude said:


> Perhaps they just put one of those trial maps on that expired after 5 hours of driving. :?


That's just what I was thinking :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Don't forget chaps the weather has been quite warmer than previous few weeks so could be simply down to heat soak :?


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Hmmm, maybe I've been 'had' if I now have two people thinking it could maybe be a trial map. :?
All in all, I used the car for 2/3 hours approx. before it seemed to get slower.
I have tryed to contact other people who have had the same re-map - so I'll see if any get back to me.

I'm going to ring the guys who did the re-map tomorrow and see what they got to say...

One other thing I think may or may not be worth mentioning, the car didn't start with the first turn of the key after paying for the petrol.

I understand you can re-set the ECU by disconnecting the battery for5/10 minutes, do you think this is worth a go?

God, I feel such an uneducated punk in here - but it's the only way I'll learn


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Jonah, this idea did cross my mind as all the time I used the car after the re-map, it has been wet. But on the way to the petrol station it was wet and my car was fine, on the way home it suddenly seemed to have lost power right from when I pulled off the forecourt. I was at the petrol station no more than 15 minutes and the weather was the same on the way home...


----------



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)

SweeTTquattro said:


> Hi Ben, Aylesbury is not too far from me. Maybe we could meet sometime next week?
> 
> Who re-mapped your TT?
> 
> ...


Can meet up after work in the evening if you like.

My remap was done through APS.

Give these people a call - http://www.vagtech.co.uk/aboutus/index.htm


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

SweeTTquattro said:


> Hmmm, maybe I've been 'had' if I now have two people thinking it could maybe be a trial map. :?
> All in all, I used the car for 2/3 hours approx. before it seemed to get slower.
> I have tryed to contact other people who have had the same re-map - so I'll see if any get back to me.
> 
> ...


You're learning fast  Yes, disconnecting the battery will clear any adaptation values stored in the ECU and set it back to like it was when you first installed the re-map - providing there has not been a fault occur in the meantime. See if that restores performance. VAG-COM will subsequently reveal any fault codes as these are stored in non volatile memory which won't be lost with the battery disconnect.

Apart from a inlet tract leak, one other thing that can greatly affect acceleration is a faulty MAF. This is the air mass meter which can fail and cause a weak mixture. It's unlikely it's just suddenly failed but could be on the edge and causing you problems. Try disconnecting it after you've tried the battery disconnect (separate test). This will cause the ECU to run a safe mixture which is slightly rich. If your performance is restored it's a good indication of a faulty MAF. You will have a dash light come on during this test but it will go out on the second start after reconnection. The fault will also be logged in the ECU and revealed by VAG-COM. Here's the MAF plug courtesy of Wak:
http://www.wak-tt.com/maf/maf.htm

Did you see my link I previously posted about the company? From what I found it does not appear they have been around for long. The _do your own remap_ kits they were selling on ebay look extremely dubious. A decent map will have been developed using a rolling road or bench dyno with careful limits and extensive testing applied to ignition advance, turbo boost and torque limits to avoid engine damage. The idea that you can just tweak these things on a laptop willy nilly without risk is incorrect. I hope that's not what they did to develop your map. I don't want to worry you unnecessarily, they may have done a decent job and it's just another fault you're seeing but I'd get this situation checked and fixed rather than run the risk of engine damage. Also, be wary of the identity of apparent customers.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I have spoken to a well recommended tuner about this.....

He said the guys offering these re-maps have DVD's full of Sh!te files. They dont know where the files are from, and there have been cases of the cars not even starting due to incorrect immobiliser codes.

Â£100 wouldn't even cover the time on the car, never mind the hours that are needed to produce a good programme.

I wouldn't be surprised if someone has read a a file taken from a Revo tuned car and added it to the files database on the DVD, and thats why the time limit has also been uploaded.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

oh dear, I feel for you mate if youÂ´ve been had, just thank your lucky stars it was a relatively cheap con if it is, IÂ´ve had a lot worse believe me and I am on a constant learbing curve.

hope it all gets sorted for you :?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Problem is a cheap con can turn into a blooday big mistake when you are dealing with an engine.


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks John, I will try the ECU re-set and disconnecting the MAF sensor temporarily. I did have a look at the link to the post about Slipstream, it's got me very concerned now... I will post a reply on there when I know more about what's happened to my car.

Thanks Spain, I hope it all gets sorted too!!

I took the car out earlier for a neccessary trip and now the light has come on that looks like an engine. After consulting my manual it says there's a problem with the ECU and to get it checked out. Could this possible be the MAF finally giving up??
I know a mate who has a Snap-on fault scanner, would this be of any use to me? Or would Vagcom be better?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Snap-on tool will show the standard error codes which include MAF so worth a go until you can get to a proper diagnostic...

Vagtech in Leighton Buzzard are a Revo tuner and should be able to tell you if you've got a bastardised Revo onboard... of course no professional tuner will (officially) attempt to analyse another tuners coding...


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

I've checked the inlet track for any leaks/slack jubilees, all ok.

I have also re-set the ECU and performance has resumed. I suppose if it is a copy of a trial map, then it will revert back soon...


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

On the way to work this morning the car 'reverted' back to what seemed like the stock map so looks like it could well be a Revo rip off...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Get it VAG-COMd to see if there are any fault codes - if there aren't any then it would appear to be timing out.

Most chip tuners offer a free revert to stock if you're not happy and really what they appear to have done is unfit for purpose and you're entitled to a full refund anyway. There are two questions; - whether these guys are going to walk away? - whether you trust them to revert it back to stock or anything else they may offer?

It might be possible they would agree to a refund without the work of taking it back to stock and then you could go to somewhere decent and get it done properly. There is one slight complication:

If it is a Revo map there might be difficulties due to Revo software not reverting back to stock even after the 5 hour trial time-out. Allegedly it leaves a 225 with only 200bhp (possibly to make you more likely to buy the full thing!) and it also leaves extra software in memory that was not there in the original Audi stock code. This extra code can cause problems when uploading a new map but it's not a show stopper. Speak to Wak or AMD about this.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I would be surprised if an ECU reset enabled a trial map to run for a further trial period, I would think Revo & the likes would lock it down more sercurely than that :?

If the vehicle is suffering from a sudden drop in power its possible you are going into limp, perhaps the overboost limit has not been moved enough to cope with the boost amount delivered.

When playing with various boost mods I have hit limp lots of times without getting a check light on the instrument cluster.

That said the power drop off in limp mode is dramatic & the vehicle will be running a lot less power than stock.

Another possibilty is that its been mapped way to aggressivley & the ECU is quickly pulling timing & boost back to protect the engine, disconnecting the battery will wipe the adaptation tables thus restoring performance temporarilly..

I think its more likely to be poorly written code/problem with vehicle rather than a trial map.

You need to get a diagnostic done see how its boosting, what the ignition advance is like, fuelling, is it throwing any fault codes etc


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments guys, it's really appreciated.

I guess I will be taking it to somewhere with Vagcom when I'm off work next to get it checked out. Would AMD be a good choice as they are not too far from me?
How much do you think it'll set me back roughly?


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

AMD One click Â£500 or a roling road remap Â£550 both plus VAT.

Wak may be able to help with your ECU problem & Oneclick - send him a PM.


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Cheers Steve, I'll pm Wak and see if he can help.

As for the cost, I actually meant for the Vagcom diagnostics - I should of been clearer! Would it all depend on how much time they spent to get to the bottom of it?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

SweeTTquattro said:


> Cheers Steve, I'll pm Wak and see if he can help.
> 
> As for the cost, I actually meant for the Vagcom diagnostics - I should of been clearer! Would it all depend on how much time they spent to get to the bottom of it?


I guess so - plenty of people on here have VAGCOM though. Nem (the East Midlands rep) recently very kindly ran a full check on my car, I'm sure he would do the same for you. There is an East Midlands meet on 11 June but I guess it's a bit of a schlepp for you?

VAGCOM USERS IN THE OXFORDSHIRE AREA HELP THIS GUY OUT!!!

Failing that I do know that AMD are very highly rated - give them a call re cost for a scan?


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> SweeTTquattro said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Steve, I'll pm Wak and see if he can help.
> ...


When you say schlepp, I take it you mean it's a fair way for me to go? If you do, I think it may well be - on my way home from work today the engine management light came on again so I wanna use it as little as poss.

As for having someone to run a dianostic check for me, I'd feel far too cheeky to ask someone for this! :?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

> As for having someone to run a dianostic check for me, I'd feel far too cheeky to ask someone for this! :?


I am sure that someone will be more than willing to help you out...there must be someone reasonably close :?: . I would help you out but Somerset is miles away from you :?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

SweeTTquattro said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > SweeTTquattro said:
> ...


As piloTT says, I'm sure someone will help out who's closer to you. It's literally a case of plugging in and the job's done in 10 or 15 minutes.

You could also enable the auto-locking and alarm blip etc if you haven't already done so.

I'd recommend starting a new thread - "VAGCOM help need in Oxfordshire area" or something like that! Loads of very helpful people on here


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

SweeTTquattro said:


> As for having someone to run a dianostic check for me, I'd feel far too cheeky to ask someone for this! :?


Have you been in communication with this tuner since the work ? ( I havent read the whole thread )

If the tuner is reputable they should be wanting to see your car asap.

I am in Bicester on the 7th & could have look for you, personally I wouldnt leave it that long phone the tuner explain your woes.

At the very least they should want to check the car over, it may not be there code & surely they would want to eliminate this possibility :?

Could be another problem has developed since the mapping or it already existed to a degree & the remap has made it apparent..


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

I've not been in contact with them, I want to make sure it's nothing to do with anything else before I accuse them of it being down to their re-map.

I've spoken to Wak and have sent him some details I received from Slipstream. He is going to have a look and see what he can find out from them.

I'd just like to thank everyone for their thoughts/comments, it's made a huge difference - I don't wanna sound like I'm kissing all your backsides because I want help though! :wink:


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I like my ass to be rubbed, not kissed


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

I think I may have made some progress... After doing some research I found out that apparantly the ESP light can come on when the MAF is failing, this had been happening to my TT, slowly getting more regular. But I assumed it was solely to do with the Traction Control side of things - never had any Traction Control/safety programs on any of my other cars so thought I could live without it and get it looked at, at the next service.

Anyhow I remembered seeing something on Waks site about cleaning the MAF, so I took a look and thought it's worth a go. I went and brought some security torx bits (why are they called security when you can buy the bits almost anywhere??!) and set about taking the MAF element out. I dropped the torx bit after the first screw so had to take the undershield off to retrieve the bit for the second screw - grrrrr!!! :evil: I finally got the MAF out and there was definitely traces of oil on there - from the K&N panel filter I guess. I cleaned it with some TF-90 Fast drying Cleaning Solvent keeping it upright like Wak advised and left it to dry. I thought I would put the original Audi Filter back in at this point.

After re-fitting I started the car and to my joy there was no lights!!! I took the car out and all that power was back!!! I was in love again!!!  So far it's all been good, so I'm thinking maybe I'm in the clear but I have one last question, how do I know if my cars' new Map is safe for the engine? After what people have said on here about Slipstream not being known at all, I'm worried that the re-map may cause damage to my engine if it's a bad one. Any suggestions/comments would be most welcome.....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought it was your engine management light that had been coming on? There is a link between the ESP light and the MAF as the ESP uses the MAF signal, I believe, to help tell what the engine load is and decides not to interfere if it can't tell what's going on.

Anyway, I'm glad to hear you had some success in cleaning the MAF and your power is back to normal  .

Have you put extra oil on your K&N? - it shouldn't be shedding oil if oiled correctly.

As for your map, providing it now doesn't "time out" due to the possibility of it being a Revo trial map, your best hope is that it's a copy of a decent map and not a tinkerer's experiment. I don't expect Slipstream Deuch will confirm any of these alleged possibilities - have you spoken to them?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope its all sorted now 8)

I just find it really hard to understand how a company can offer a re-map for this price.

The time taken on the car, the time taken to produce a well programmed map, company insurance...........it just doesn't add up at Â£100 surely?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

In my experience there are some fine generic maps out there that enhance the performance of the car. However, there's no substitute for seeing the performance before and after on the rolling road and knowing exactly what the changes have done to the car's performance. Potentially damaging spikes in power can be avoided and you get see exactly what you've paid for.


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

John, I had both the engine management light and the ESP light on. The engine managment light only came on after the re-map when performance was lost - could this have been limp mode? I understand limp mode is quite a bit 'slower' than stock but maybe the car wasn't at 100% before the re-map due to the MAF or it might of just been me assuming it had gone back to stock, all I knew is it was a lot slower.
The K&N filter was a second hand one so maybe the previous owner applied too much oil. I must sound like such a cheapskate!!! lol

Cheers tiTTy, I know very little about the time and money it'd take to produce a map so I couldn't possibly comment on that. The only thing I can add is this, take a look at the recruitment section on their site. It says in either the private tuner link or the Slipstream Deutsch tuner link that they get a discount on the maps. Could the the guys who done my re-map have done it on the side? 
There was no guarantee with my re-map, yes I was an idiot for letting them go ahead with the re-map  but I'm 24, unexperienced in tuning and did trust the guys - they seemed to know what they were talking about. I'm a hell of a lot wiser now, you learn by your mistakes. Luckily I think I've got off lightly, so far anyway....


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Mate

Bascially (from talking to some other guys) a programme for any car has to be tuned properly on the rolling road, and to meet many criteria apart from simply increasing power (emissions etc etc).

Even if it is a generic map........someone had to produce it using years of knowledge and skill, its not a job for anyone other than the experienced.

I just looked at their website, and find it very worrying that they take people on that are just enthusastic!!! Basically they sound like they are willing to let anyone loose on your car, as long as they invest in their company. It just sounds bloody risky and dodgy to me.

Also........the website states that they sell files at Â£50????? thats crazy. So someone made just Â£50 for working on your car

Maybe some of the more experienced guys on here have a view? Id be surprised if they think this is 100% ok.

Im not trying to worry you, but just be careful when trusting someone with your pride and joy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't feel bad about it - these things are usually taken on trust and it's easy to get fooled by someone who says the right things and seems legitimate.


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks again guys. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The other thing I noticed on their site was on the section about rolling road sessions, there is a picture of their car on a rolling road, you can just about make out the number plate and it is the same S3 they were in when they came to me. The rolling road looked familiar, then it came to me - I'd seen a photo of Cainey's TT on the same rolling road. I checked and yes it is the same rolling road. 
Could these guys from Slipstream have got their car re-mapped by whoever that rolling road belongs to then 'read' that map and be applying that map to others with the same engine? I may be talking crap as like I've said I know little about the process of re-mapping cars. What do you guys think??


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

It is possible if they reading the original, then simply copy and pasting the tuned maps into the original maps.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I just read your first post................you say they took your ECU away.........where did they take it?


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

They took it back to their 'headquaters' in London, I was due to actually go there for the re-map but they phoned me earlier and said they could come to me as they had a new piece of kit which would allow them to re-map it at my home. I was eager to get my car mapped so I agreed.
They turned up had a look at my ECU, put it back then plugged in their Laptop. From what I understood they 'downloaded' my current map and sent it via e-mail somewhere. 
They told me they had to wait for the guy on the other end to re-map it and send the new map back via mail. After about 40 mins the mail arrived and they 'loaded' that onto my ECU.
The car failed to start so they phoned this guy and then told me they had to take my ECU away as they were having problems with their new equipment.
I got my ECU back a few days later, and the car started. I went out for a test drive with them and it all seemed ok.

Only other thing I can add is that when they were talking to each other I'm sure I can remember them mentioning Switzerland - there were two guys who come to my home to do the work.

Mark


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

The car not starting and you being without your ECU?

There isn't a lot going for these guys so far.......

If I were you, I would check the inside of your ECU and make sure there has been no chip changes made.

Usually, if a car is programmed via OBD, and it fails, the cars chip needs de-soldering to get it running again....I would make sure they have not tampered with the ECU physically


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes - the car didn't start so they then took away the ECU. It started fine once they fitted the ECU on return.

How would I know if a chip change has been made?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

You can open the ECU, and look around the board for any re-solder jobs.

If you are not sure what you are looking at, ask someone who does. Dry joints etc can cause issues.

Dont get me wrong..........I am not saying this is what they have done, but keeping in mind their reputation so far, you want to check every possibility.

Yet another thing..........they should know if the car is tunable without removing the ECU, just by its year, and model details.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Any news on getting things sorted?


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

I've had a look inside the ECU, I wasn't sure which 'chip' I was looking at but I compared the solders against all the 'chips' in there. They all looked similar, only on one there was two very slight black patches next to the solders. This was on the 'chip' that is in the middle running horizontally, the other of the three in the middle run vertically from the side the loom is connected to.

Other than looking at the ECU John, I've not had hardly any free time recently. I'm now thinking of getting a rolling road re-map done by AMD and forgetting about the money I spent on Slipstream. At least then I know it's been done right and I'll have after service.

One thing I want to do before I speak to them is to make sure there are no faults so I'm thinking about purchasing Vag-com myself. I feel this will be money well spent as I'm sure it'll come in useful in the future. 
I understand there are two main cables you can buy to use Vag-com, the genuine ones which have dongles to activate the software and 'other' cables. I am also under the impression the non-genuine cables only allow you to access fault codes, which would do me for now. My question is would it just be the case of purchasing a non-genuine cable and nothing else? Or do I need to purchase a license or something to use Vag-com with a non-genuine cable?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You're a brave man taking the ECU apart. You got past the stringey goo around the edges then :wink:

The AM29F400B 4MB FLASH memory device is the one marked with the yellow cross in this fuzzy picture:










The VAG-COM cables from ebay will not be the "Key" or dongled versions. The ebay cables will operate the VAG-COM software in shareware mode, however, if you buy a licence then the ebay cables will provide full functionality.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

SweeTTquattro said:


> I've had a look inside the ECU, I wasn't sure which 'chip' I was looking at but I compared the solders against all the 'chips' in there. They all looked similar, only on one there was two very slight black patches next to the solders. This was on the 'chip' that is in the middle running horizontally, the other of the three in the middle run vertically from the side the loom is connected to.
> 
> Other than looking at the ECU John, I've not had hardly any free time recently. I'm now thinking of getting a rolling road re-map done by AMD and forgetting about the money I spent on Slipstream. At least then I know it's been done right and I'll have after service.
> 
> ...


You can still use measuring blocks with the free version and clear fault codes.


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Finally got the car sorted, had a lot of problems at home - god I've missed my baby!!! She's just been sat there, needed a new battery. Try batmanuk.com next time you need one, highly recommended.

Anyway back to the re-map, I took it to Amd and they sorted it with the minimun amount of fuss. I explained what a fool I'd been and they were ever so helpful, they even offered to have a look and see what Slipstrem had done.
Of course I was intrigued so I agreed, turns out all Slipstream had done is increase fueling 6% throughout the whole rev range, the torque curve was crap.

The car is so smooth now, I'm over the moon with the transformation! I'd recommend Amd to anyone, they done a great job and were ever so helpful and friendly.

Anyhow, I've rabbited on long enough, thanks to everyone who's posted comments.

Best regards,

Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update Mark. It's always nice to find out what happened in the end. I'm glad you've got it sorted after all the trouble and now have a decent map  .


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know Mark, its great to get a happy ending! 

A good example of the wisdom of using an established tuner, glad AMD got it sorted. Great news that your car is back to full health. :lol:


----------

